# Spring Hawg #2! (Personal Best)



## angler47 (Oct 5, 2005)

I was driving by the same pond on the way home from work and after catching the 5 lb. fish earlier, I had to stop and try again. I caught one about 2 1/2 lbs. and was just about to leave when I hooked up with this one. I caught it on the same black/red spinner and it came in without incident. It weighed 5 3/4 lbs. and was 21 in. long. It's my new personal best. I included the picture, but don't think it really does it justice. Does anyone have any advice on how to photograph a fish by yourself that will give a better representation of the size.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice Bass.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i try not to lie the fish on the ground because it does remove the protective slime. i dont know what kind of camera u use but i use the diposable ones and i just hold the fish out in front of me at an arms length and snap away. play with the angle so u can fit the whole fish in ur view finder and i have had many good pics that way.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

well, any fish that has a mouth big enough to swallow your baitcaster is a good one. i went out and bought a digital camera because i was tired of developing bad pics. now i may take 7 or 8 shots till i get one i'm happy with. love that delete button.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

if you have a towel handy wet it and set it on the towel to protect the natural slime of the fish and prop him up againt a log or something like that


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

uglykat23 said:


> if you have a towel handy wet it and set it on the towel to protect the natural slime of the fish and prop him up againt a log or something like that


Just out of spite??
Do you do that every single time you catch a bass???

Thats an excellent fish by the way.. Good Job!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

_



if you have a towel handy wet it and set it on the towel to protect the natural slime of the fish and prop him up againt a log or something like that

Click to expand...

_ 
_Sounds like a good way to kill the bass to me. _

_Your best bet would be to quickly un hook it and hold it out in front with one arm and take a pic with the other, very nice bass by the way_


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

NICE fish!!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Setting that bass down on the grass for a little while isn't going to kill it by "removing its slime". Especially this time of year when it isn't really hot. 

Great fish! Second nice one in a week


----------



## angler47 (Oct 5, 2005)

Not trying to stir the pot or anything, but what would be the difference between putting it on the grass or putting it in a tournament bag to have it weighed in a tournament.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I am so impreessed!!!!! Wish I coulda been der


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

i havent killed any fish by using a wet towel but i do make sure its really wet and as long as its only there for a few seconds for the pic i havent had any loss of fish from duing that


----------

